# Craigslist Score



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2007)

everyone was scoring on Craigslist, didn't want to be left out. This was listed for over 2 weeks with no bites! Took the $100 offer, picking her up friday;

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/304078256.html


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2007)

That is a great score Dan!!!
 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Unity (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorta watching this one like a vulture, even though I don't need it.  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 26, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I'm sorta watching this one like a vulture, even though I don't need it.  :roll:
> 
> --John  8)



I wouldn't "watch it" if I were you...it's not an auction like Ebay....very few people even bother to post if something gets sold on Craigslist. I am forever sending emails or calling about stuff on there only to find it's gone already.

Kinda aggrevating that they don't bother to remove the ad or mark it sold.

Some great deals can be had on Craigslist!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, you is a LUCKY DOOOG.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I'm sorta watching this one like a vulture, even though I don't need it.  :roll:
> 
> --John  8)



John, 
I wouldn't watch that, I'd be ON IT! With a rotisserie AND the grill for $120   I'd be all over that in a heartbeat.

I've posted stuff for sale on Craigslist and like SJ said, if it's hot, people will jump on it. I sold a computer desk, wheelbarrow, lawn spreader AND a Sony big screen TV all in 1 weekend! If it's not gone by now John, I'd pick it up!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I'm sorta watching this one like a vulture, even though I don't need it.  :roll:
> 
> --John  8)



John, the rotisserie itself, brand new costs $100....run don't walk!!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2007)

Called the guy and picked up the Performer tonight! Found out he replaced it with a Primo XL! Nice lookin cooker, someone around here's got one of those, don't they??


----------



## dledmo (Apr 27, 2007)

I was checking the Minneapolis section and there was an older 22" weber for $15.  I already have a Genesis gasser but want to get into charcoal.  Any thoughts?  Or just go new?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Called the guy and picked up the Performer tonight! Found out he replaced it with a Primo XL! Nice lookin cooker, someone around here's got one of those, don't they??



Well even though he bought a better grill to replace the Performer, the Performer is still a great grill and I'm debating on selling mine.........


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you $15 for it.


----------



## Unity (Apr 27, 2007)

I emailed seller, no reply yet.

--John  8)
(Sorry, SteerCrazy, didn't mean to 'jack your thread!   )


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 27, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I emailed seller, no reply yet.
> 
> --John  8)
> (*Sorry, SteerCrazy, didn't mean to 'jack your thread! *  )



no prob!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 27, 2007)

dledmo said:
			
		

> I was checking the Minneapolis section and there was an older 22" weber for $15.  I already have a Genesis gasser but want to get into charcoal.  Any thoughts?  Or just go new?



dledmo, you can't beat that price unless it's rusted up. You can always replace the grates, wheels, handles, etc....Did they post any pics of it??


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 27, 2007)

OK you all have much better stuff on your craig lists.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20


----------



## Unity (May 8, 2007)

Remember the craigslisted Performer I was watching, the one with the rotisserie? Picked it up tonight. He originally listed it for $120 and I offered $100. Then it went missing for a week or so and came back at $150. I offered him his original $120 price and he took it. The grill is very, very nice. All the pieces are there and in great shape. The gas cylinder is full. It came with a cover. He said he used the rotisserie once, and the chicken was good but it took more time and effort than he expected, so he never used it again. I asked how long he'd had it -- 8 yrs, but it really doesn't look it. Thanks for prodding me, guys. Now, who's going to come explain to my wife why I really _needed_ another Weber grill?   

--John  8) 
(There's an 18 1/2" kettle up by Baltimore for $10, looks pretty good ...  :roll: )


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2007)

Great score John. Jody won't complain after the first rotis chicken.


----------



## Diva Q (May 9, 2007)

WOW! Great deal!

Well done.


----------



## wittdog (May 9, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Remember the craigslisted Performer I was watching, the one with the rotisserie? Picked it up tonight. He originally listed it for $120 and I offered $100. Then it went missing for a week or so and came back at $150. I offered him his original $120 price and he took it. The grill is very, very nice. All the pieces are there and in great shape. The gas cylinder is full. It came with a cover. He said he used the rotisserie once, and the chicken was good but it took more time and effort than he expected, so he never used it again. I asked how long he'd had it -- 8 yrs, but it really doesn't look it. Thanks for prodding me, guys. Now, who's going to come explain to my wife why I really _needed_ another Weber grill?
> 
> --John  8)
> (There's an 18 1/2" kettle up by Baltimore for $10, looks pretty good ...  :roll: )


We have 10 grills/smokers/outdoor cooking things here..... :roll: 
they are like jello there is always room for more


----------



## knine (May 9, 2007)

What area do yall look under for the BBQ pits ?


----------



## Diva Q (May 9, 2007)

When I search craigslist or kijiji I search under BBQ, charcoal, smoker, and then grill


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> OK you all have much better stuff on your craig lists.



same here....I keep checking but no good stuff.


----------



## Diva Q (May 9, 2007)

I found an offset yesterday for $50.00 that is about it. 

I don't want it though so I passed the info on to a few others.


----------



## Unity (May 9, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> What area do yall look under for the BBQ pits ?


I've just been putting in "Weber grill" without specifying where to search. They show up in unexpected categories sometimes.

--John  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 9, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> knine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I 2nd that or just put in Weber cause sometimes a WSM might pop up!


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2007)

Nice score John!! 8)


----------



## Unity (May 9, 2007)

Every new grill needs a first cook. 



 

 



--John   8) 
(Griff, I didn't even have to do a rotisserie chicken to get forgiveness.   )


----------



## Griff (May 9, 2007)

That porterhouse just done just right. Are those cast iron grates on top of the regular grill?


----------



## Unity (May 9, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> That porterhouse just done just right. Are those cast iron grates on top of the regular grill?


That's a complete insert -- the wire grill is open in the center and only surrounds the iron. 

--John  8) 
(I'm gonna like this grill.   )


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 10, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Every new grill needs a first cook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that grill looks brand new!! $120 nice job!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 10, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 10, 2007)

That looked fantastic!!
Enjoy the toy John


----------



## wittdog (May 10, 2007)

Man that looks great...If you get a chance...can you snap a pic of the grate with the insert out?


----------



## Unity (May 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> can you snap a pic of the grate with the insert out?


I just happen to have such a pic.   



 

 

 



First, the cast iron grate. Then the space it fills. Note the underslung rods it rests on. Next, same thing from the side. Last, an enameled, perforated steel tray (needs washing :roll that can fill the same space for stuff that would be harder to deal with on the grate. It's a 3-sided "box" -- the near edge is raised, the far edge flush, for spatulaing, I guess.

After Griff asked I started looking online, and I can't find this kind of setup for a Performer anywhere. One person on a board thought they were a Home Depot exclusive, but they're not there now, at least not online. I guess I got a special deal, huh?   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (May 10, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen one like that. Do the vents have one of those stamps that tell you the year of manufacture?


----------



## wittdog (May 11, 2007)

Thats pretty neat...looks like a home fab job maybe...I have one of the preforated grates....and a couple of castiron grates for the chepo kingsford..the grill is on the flismy side but the grates were nice....


----------



## Unity (May 11, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never seen one like that. Do the vents have one of those stamps that tell you the year of manufacture?


The guy I bought it from said about 8 years, so probably pre-2000. Other than the patent number on the top vent, the only number I notice is "8100" on the  panel with the gas starter instructions. The grill's a one-touch, so there aren't any bowl vents. Anybody know where to look?

--John  8)
(Gotta tell ya, that cast iron grate is n-i-i-i-i-ce!   )


----------



## Unity (May 11, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Thats pretty neat...looks like a home fab job maybe...I have one of the preforated grates....and a couple of castiron grates for the chepo kingsford..the grill is on the flismy side but the grates were nice....


The seller is not a home-fab kind of guy. Not that much into grilling, either. 

--John  8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 11, 2007)

[voice=Peter Griffin]

*Now THAT is Freaking SWEET !*

[/voice]


----------



## Griff (May 11, 2007)

On my '85 kettle the code is stamped on the vent on the lid. It should be one or two letters.


----------



## Unity (May 11, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> On my '85 kettle the code is stamped on the vent on the lid. It should be one or two letters.


We've talked about this before, haven't we?   My kettle says "EI". In the same location on the Performer is a perfect circle (well, seemingly perfect). Could that be the code? According to the code list, an O would be 1992, which is double the age the seller told me. That bastard!   

--John  8) 
(Gypped again.    )


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 11, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, what you paid for that you got a steal, doesn't matter if it was manufactured in 1900......the older the stuff the more heavy duty it is, my old man (bless his soul) told me they don't make things like they use to


----------



## Unity (May 12, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> what you paid for that you got a steal


I know, I was just pretending to be upset.   

--John  8) 
(BTW, your dad knows what he's talking about.   )


----------



## Unity (May 13, 2007)

I asked Jody what she wanted to eat for Mother's Day and she said "chicken."



 

 

 




 

 

 



1. I was under the impression that these Oven Stuffers are enhanced, but not according to the package. Seven-point-four lbs will leave some leftovers. 2. Some Hot Rev's and WRO. 3. Then onto the rotisserie. 4. The rotisserie in full working mode. 5. Adding some lighted coals one at a time after about 3 hrs. Those char-baskets are nice but don't hold a lot of coals. 6. Ready to come off, even though the pop-up ain't popped. Leg and thigh were 180° according to my instant-read. 7. Moved the side veggies from the kettle's waning coals to the Performer to finish. 8. Just enough carved to make one meal. (Sorry I didn't compose this better, but we were in a hurry to eat!) 

Let's see, onto the rotisserie at 3:40 pm, off at 7:20, makes 3 hrs 40 min, right? (It's hard to do in my head until I use my fingers.) The package estimate was more like 2 1/2 hrs in a 350° oven. I don't think the temp ever made much more than 300°, more often closer to 250°. All vents were full-open the whole cook.




I learned that the thermometer that fits through the handle into a hole in the lid doesn't tell me anything worthwhile. It was usually reading around 180-200°. So I dropped a Redi-Chek probe into the vent and got some usable temps. I think I'll monitor the rotisserie just like I do the WSM (except no meat probe, of course) -- a remote grate probe and a Weber dial thermometer ("WARNING HOT") through the vent. 

It was a good getting-to-know-you cook. I just keep liking this Craigslist Performer.   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2007)

Wow, that bird looked good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

wow.
The deal is gonna keep paying dividends!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> I asked Jody what she wanted to eat for Mother's Day and she said "chicken."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John that looks incredible!!  You got one hell of a deal on that grill!!!  Wow!!  

Some of those oven stuffers are enhanced.  Just look for the wording "self basting" or read the sodium content, if it's over about 250mg it's enhanced.  But it looks like you got one of the good ones!!!


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2007)

Another great cook...love me some yard bird.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 14, 2007)

That is a very cool setup.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2007)

Nice Job John.  Looks great.


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

i am trying to score this . 


http://neworleans.craigslist.org/hsh/334655127.html


----------



## Unity (May 21, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> i am trying to score this .
> 
> http://neworleans.craigslist.org/hsh/334655127.html


Good luck getting him to come down. The little kettles are a great size for when you don't need a lot of grate surface. I used to manage to cook steaks or chicken or burgers for a fair number of people when that was all I had.   

--John  8) 
(Darn, maybe I'll try to fix the old one. I miss having it available.)


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

well for the price i cant pass it up .


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> well for the price i cant pass it up .



I wouldnt pass it up either!!

How about this one I'm waiting to hear back on

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bfs/334126254.html


----------



## knine (May 21, 2007)

Steer that would be great for you and that new setup you have .


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 21, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> Steer that would be great for you and that new setup you have .


 You ain't kiddin!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 22, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> i am trying to score this .
> 
> 
> http://neworleans.craigslist.org/hsh/334655127.html


Love that quote "Unwanted wedding gift"....That mairrage is doomed!


----------

